# LF: saltwater fish



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking for any saltwater fish that could go with clownfish. Hopefully you have cheap prices. THanks!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Where can you buy some cheap saltwater fish..any recommendations?


----------



## tan (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a f lame hawk fish and a foxface , blue tuxedo urchin if u r interested


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

check craigslist. i noticed a bunch of guys who are gettign ride of setups and fish.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

would like to buy some more.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*fishes*

what are you looking for?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Discusdigger said:


> what are you looking for?


just anything. just want to have more species. if you have some for sale list them. thanks


----------



## edikpok (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a false perc clownfish for sale. About 1.5". $10...


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe you should decide on what will be compatable with your tank size? and look for ones you really like instead of making "fish soup"?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> Maybe you should decide on what will be compatable with your tank size? and look for ones you really like instead of making "fish soup"?


hahhah fish soup! that just made me laugh you're right.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

aznjayx said:


> just anything. just want to have more species. if you have some for sale list them. thanks


Perhaps you should do a bit more research first? Purchasing fish willy nilly is bound to end in disaster.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Here what I want to look at: 
Tang - Hippo (Blue)
cleaner shrimps
Angel - Bi-Color
Tang - Chocolate
Tang - Naso
Tang - Tomini
some gobies


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to king ed they usually stock these fish....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What size is your tank?


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> What size is your tank?


75 gallon tank


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Go to king ed they usually stock these fish....


That fish store is very...I don't weird...heheheh it looks like their store is scarce of livestock.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

75g, hmmmm. Let's see. Here's your wish list.

Tang - Hippo (Blue) - Needs more room - swims lots & grows fast
cleaner shrimps - Good choice
Angel - Bi-Color - Not very hardy & not reef-safe usually
Tang - Chocolate - Should have more room but is a good tang otherwise
Tang - Naso - Forget it. Grows to 2' for a healthy adult
Tang - Tomini - Best choice for a tang in a 75g (or a Kole tang)
some gobies - Good choices


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> 75g, hmmmm. Let's see. Here's your wish list.
> 
> Tang - Hippo (Blue) - Needs more room - swims lots & grows fast
> cleaner shrimps - Good choice
> ...


Nice! thank you for tips! that'll be helpful!  I just want more color in my tank that's all. I'll make it into reef tank soon. Just building up the financial part. but yes thank you for these awesome tips!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You're welcome. In general, tangs should go into 100+g 6' tanks, but the bristle mouth family (Koles & Tominis) are "ok" for smaller tanks because they spend less time zipping around at high speed and more time slowly grazing on the rocks for algae.


----------



## eternitybc (Jun 10, 2010)

Some other colorful fish you might want to consider:

Yellow Clown goby (bright yellow)
Clownfish (only get one pair, of same type)
Blackcap wrasse (purple with black head)
Royal gramma (yellow and bright pink)
Orchid dottyback
Firefish 
Watchman gobies (I like the yellow)


There are lots of beautiful fishies- your best bet is finding out which fish you MUST have, and see what other fish are compatible. I have 2 clowns, a royal gramma and a blackcap in my 55 gallon. I'm limited in what I can add now though- My clowns are bullies, and tend to pick on peaceful fish. 

Go to J&L in burnaby. Also, their website has tons of pictures, of just about every fish. That should give you an idea.

ETA- I have 2 skunk shrimps, they were our first purchase. I was so delighted witht hem, I almost considered having just a shrimp tank. Fun to watch, and brighten up the tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

eternitybc said:


> Yellow Clown goby (bright yellow)
> Clownfish (only get one pair, of same type)
> Blackcap wrasse (purple with black head)
> Royal gramma (yellow and bright pink)
> ...


X 2 on J&L. They also have good quality stock. Whatever you do, do NOT mix the Blackcap Wrasse? (do you mean dottyback?), Royal gramma, and Orchid Dottyback as these guys typically can fight till the death  !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think he means Blackcap Basslet (same family as the Royal Gramma). Other than the Orchid dottyback, most other dottybacks are mean little fish. Yellow & Blue Assessors, on the other hand, are very beautiful, peaceful fish.


----------

